# Monterey / Carmel rides?



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

hey folks, we're heading down to sea otter again this year and were looking to hit some new roads. We've done 17mi drive and 1 out towards big sur (bixby was nice!). 

Looking to change it up this year and get some hills in. Poking around on strava, carmel valley road to cachagua loop come up alot. Looks pretty fun! I've searched a bit to find routes from monterey, but maybe my search skills are lacking. Is there anything to link it with other than an out/back on carmel valley? Should we bypass it for something better?

If you were to put together a fun ride from monterey with some hills, what would you're most fun/scenic/awesome routes be? Any water stops out near cachagua? 

We have no interest in doing any of the fondo routes I saw posted. We have rides planned for each day, so under 70/6k is probably ideal.

Cheers!


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

linked thread to buddy going. Buddy said: make it damn clear that we're not actively looking to do 6k feet of climbing if we don't have to. If the roads are good, views are worth it, lets make it happen...but if it's just purely a painfest, lets leave that off the menu for vacation.

So yeah, lets clarify...we are looking for fun roads! If something is a grinder and it leads to something awesome, we can do it. If it's just a grinder to be a grinder...then lets not.

Hope that clarified! Looking forward to some suggestions and thank you!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

OK, I'm from the area. You can ride a loop that includes Pebble Beach, Carmel Valley road, and up Laureles Grade. From Laureles and 68 you can head over to Mazda Raceway or back to Monterey. This is close to what I'm describing: Bike Ride Profile
(disregard the double-backs in Pebble Beach!)

If you want more climbing, you can take Laureles to Toro Rd and over San Benancio, then back down to 68. 



And consider Robinson Canyon Rd, off Carmel Valley Rd. It's a nice climb up and then back down. There's also an alternate, secret descent through The Preserve, which is privately-owned land. This is unquestionably the most epic ride in the area. You would have to talk to the right person--maybe someone who lives in there--if you want to get through the gate (and don't want to get arrested for trespassing). It's the smaller loop on the left here: Bike Ride Profile 
'
I plan on racing Thurs-Saturday. But I *might* know someone who can guide you on Sunday for $50/person


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Carmel Village has water. There's a park towards the bottom of San Benancio that has a drinking Fountain. Public restrooms at the bottom of Robinson Canyon rd. And there are coffee shops off highway 68/Canyon Del Rey and more in Carmel Barnyard.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

Carmel Valley to Laureles Grade to Robley Rd to Corral de Tierra to San Benancio to 68 and then back over Laureles Grade to Carmel Valley would provide a nice ride. Only real water stop once you get off Carmel Valley road would be at Corral de Tierra and 68. There is tennis court on San Benancio where you could get water, but at that point you are only 2 miles from Corral and 68. 

I forgot, there is a tennis club on Robley Road as well, close to Laures Grade. Water may be available there.


----------



## ratpick (Jul 31, 2008)

The club I sometimes ride with (Western Wheelers) has a ride down there annually which is fun:






That ride is scheduled for Apr 6 this year (guests are welcome!)


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

Blue Cheesehead is referring to Chamisal off Robley. 

There's also The Refuge at Carmel Valley Athletic Center. It's not a place to get water as much as just an awesome place to hang out, dip in the cool/warm/hot pools, and get a massage (if you've got the money). Refuge

I like to go there for a massage and R&R after riding the loop http://www.vcmonterey.org/images/maps/the-loop.pdf

and while I'm on the maps here's our Saturday Morning Ride: http://www.vcmonterey.org/images/maps/smr_map.pdf


----------



## redmr2_man (Dec 22, 2009)

looks like we have some decisions to make. I can't believe ratpick's ride is a hundred miles, thats kindasorta what i had in my head.


----------

